#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Jong mooi meisje op zoek naar...

## Belgiekia

Slm 

Ik ben een Marokkaans meisje uit BE en ben benieuwd of ik via deze weg iemand interessant tegenkom.
Zal even mezelf beschrijven... Ik ben een meisje van 19 maar vind mezelf zeer volwassen voor mijn leeftijd en ik zou het ook niet erg vinden om iemand te leren kennen die 10 jaar ouder is dan mij. Leeftijd speelt geen rol als je er klaar voor bent kijk maar naar onze profeet Mohammed saw en Aicha. Ben mooi slank en lang heb grote bruine ogen en lichtbruin lang haar. Ik ben op zoek naar een eerst en vooral islamitische man maar ook een grappige knappe vent. NL of BE maakt niet uit. Een man met inhoud en die met de wereld meekan. Noem me een racist maar mijn voorkeur gaat naar een Berber.

----------


## Noah1905

leuk pats erop.jong en wijs en dan ng Berbers en uit Belgie...de wonderen zijn duidelijk nog niet de wereld uit  :wohaa:

----------


## 3aylaaa

Aslm, Meisje ( i don,t now youre name )

Ik vraag me af of je van antwerpen bent en vanwaar in Marokko je komt, en een rare vraag mischien, wat is je lievelingseten en bezigheid.
Kwestie van zoeken wat we gemeen hebben

----------


## Belgiekia

Leuk die dansende banaan  :argwaan:  en idd de wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit.

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Racist

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Ik ken a.. Ahahahaha!

En da gij u zelf nog mooi noemt. Grote bruine ogen en lang blond GEVERFD haar? Aahahahahahahaha. Waarom dat haar, gij draagt toch fonara?

Foei foei, dan mag je niet vermelden wat er daar onder verstopt zit aan goud, blonde haren!

----------


## Belgiekia

Dit vind ik wel grappig om te lezen ik citeer 

Ik ken a.. Ahahahaha!

En da gij u zelf nog mooi noemt. Grote bruine ogen en lang blond GEVERFD haar? Aahahahahahahaha. Waarom dat haar, gij draagt toch fonara?

Foei foei, dan mag je niet vermelden wat er daar onder verstopt zit aan goud, blonde haren!

NEE IK BEN NIET DEGENE DIE JE ZOEKT weet je hoe ik dat weet...
Ik ben MOOI en er is niets geverfd en ja ik ben een racist wa :lekpuh:

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

En, al iemand gevonden, racist  :afro:

----------


## abdel32

salam beljikia ,kan ik je leren kennen
xxabdel

----------


## Belgiekia

Wat een oninteressante gevallen hier... :Wink:

----------


## Sadik1983

Alles wat je opgenoemd heb. Dat ben ik.
A belgiekia.

----------


## marocmocrosaid

Ik ben 20j, breed postuur, berbers,1m87, witte tanden, en niet-roker met toekomstperspectieven. NL geboren en getogen HBO student. Voor interesses pm

----------


## Belgiekia

Siwaak_Takje heb jou toch gevonden

----------


## binyali

:ole:  :auw:  :ole:  :ole:  :ole:  :duim:

----------


## ap-utrecht

" kijk maar naar onze profeet Mohammed saw en Aicha" . a.u.b. niet de namen in de mond nemen van speciale mensen die niet keken naar afkomst of leeftijd maar naar GELOOF! in ieder geval veel plezier met je berber. hier in Holland is 80 % van de getrouwde berbers alweer gescheiden omdat men niet bezig is met islam maar cultuur oftewel men mixt de wijn met azijn.fijne ramadan

----------


## Belgiekia

ap-utrecht hoop dat je je nu beter voelt nadat gezegd te hebben echt waar.

----------


## ap-utrecht

Mensen telkens corrigeren wordt vermoeiend vooral als het gaat om je landgenoten. fijne avond

----------


## Belgiekia

Landgenoot of geen landgenoot ik ben een heel rustig iemand en ik ga niet in de verdediging als die persoon de moeite niet is dus nu ook niet. Leuk dat je even iets liet weten maar zoals jijzelf ook Arabier heeft iedereen een persoonlijk voorkeur. Try to accept that.

----------


## Jan De Gekke

Salaam Belgje..

Nou neem maar contact met me op, ik ben toevallig ook opzoek naar een 19jarige met Grote ogen .. 

Greetszz Jan

----------


## ridouan89

Hey leuke advertentie en je maakt al meteen duidelijk wat je wilt en ik moet je zeggen ik vind het wel wat. Als je nog opzoek bent reageer dan a.u.b zodat we prive verder kunnen gaan.

----------


## Misterieuzz

salaam mo3laikom dame ik weet niet of je al iemand hebt gevonden ghair inshallah maar als dat niet zo is kunnen we het en kans geven om elkaar beter te leren kennen ik wil je alles vertellen maar dan wel priv als dat er is mohiem laat me weten beslama

----------


## moslim26

salaam wa3alaikom 

ik ben en jongen van 26 jaar oud woon in belgie ben hamdolilah en moslim ben niet te string en niet te los kwa islaam 

ik ben zelf ook en berber,

----------


## masterQ

> Aslm, Meisje ( i don,t now youre name )
> 
> Ik vraag me af of je van antwerpen bent en vanwaar in Marokko je komt, en een rare vraag mischien, wat is je lievelingseten en bezigheid.
> Kwestie van zoeken wat we gemeen hebben


Pannekoeken bakken en eten denk ik...en bij de mac visburgers eten

----------


## masterQ

> salaam wa3alaikom 
> 
> ik ben en jongen van 26 jaar oud woon in belgie ben hamdolilah en moslim ben niet *te string* en niet te los kwa islaam 
> 
> ik ben zelf ook en berber,


Nou hij zegt genoeg...zijn string zit niet te los.. :Smilie:  succes met deze jongen van 26 jaar oud

----------


## moslim26

asalaam 
ik woon in wilrijk 
mijn livelings eeten hmm hahah ik heb niet egt iets wat ik denk van wooow dat wel ik eeten ik eet van alles en beetje wat halal is natuurlijke en hou rekening met gewicht natuurlijke he e 

ik ben een sporter doe aan thaiboxing aal 7 jaar nu 


wasalaam

----------


## aboe omar

bel me 0 6 8 5 3 0 2 9 2 0

----------


## masterQ

> bel me 0 6 8 5 3 0 2 9 2 0


hey je vergeet de ken getal van nederland...plaats 00-31 voor je nummer anders kan ze niet bellen.

Ze woont namelijk in Belgie

----------


## Hamidmadani

salam aleikum Moeilijk hoor... Als ik mijzelf zou omschrijven dan passen de woorden rustig, betrouwbaar, grappig humor en sportief het beste bij mij. Ik sport graag wat in en om mijn huis. Internetten en tv kijken doe ik bijna nooit 's avonds en in de vakantie lees ik graag verschillende boeken ik ben een man van 30 jaar, met een ruime fantasie en een groot inlevingsvermogen. Ik houd van een goed gesprek, maar er moet zeker plaats zijn voor lol. Kan heel veel geven, maar ik moet ook het gevoel hebben dat het gewaardeerd wordt. In het dagelijkse leven sta ik voor gelijkheid en respect. dat vind ik wel heel belangrijk. Ben ook gesteld op mijn privacy en zal dat van anderen altijd respecteren, probeer zoveel mogelijk de diversiteit aan mensen te ontdekken, zonder ze in hokjes te plaatsen. Ben over het algemeen een positief mens, die de ander zonder vooroordeel benadert, vrolijk en met humor. Creatief . Kan genieten van de kleine dingen die het leven eigenlijk zo bijzonder maken. De islam is voor mij wel belangrijk maar ben niet praktiserend een vrouw staat bij mij gelijk aan de man dus vrijheid geeft de ruimte om oprecht en eerlijk met elkaar om te gaan. Zelf ben ik half Nederlands Marokkaanse. Heb ik je interesse gewekt laat gerust een berichtje achter

----------


## abdelilah.

salaam a tament, do not give up on your quest for your soulmate.. voor elk potje is er een dekseltje kwestie van de juiste deksel vinden haha. toevallig ben ik ook op zoek naar een berberse dame nothing racist about it.

----------

